# Valentines day



## jackstraw (Dec 28, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a 3 star restaurant for Valentines day. We were going to L'Opera Italian restaurant in Luzon, but they are changing there menu and pricing for Valentines day. Not sure I really want to take the chance.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

What kind of food are you wanting to eat?

Italian restaurants in Quezon City, Philippines - List of Italian restaurants companies

Italian restaurants in Manila, Philippines - List of Italian restaurants companies


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

jackstraw said:


> Can anyone suggest a 3 star restaurant for Valentines day. We were going to L'Opera Italian restaurant in Luzon, but they are changing there menu and pricing for Valentines day. Not sure I really want to take the chance.


We've had some great special occasion dinners and craft martinis at The Mandarin hotel in Makati


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

For steak, I like to take my wife to 22 Prime in Ortigas across the street from the Podium Mall.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. Will look into 22prime, unfortunately the Mandarin hotel closed last year.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I think the last time we went it was around p6k for both of us. My wife had a 12oz sirloin, I had a fillet, we each had 1 or 2 glasses of wine and I think we shared an appetizer and a dessert. A little pricey but nice for a special occasion.


----------



## Pinoy Lambingan (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi there! This is my first visit to your blog! I bookmark your blog and will come back sometime soon.


----------

